# Panther to be released Oct 24 ! Official



## Vard (Oct 8, 2003)

Check it out

www.apple.com

24th of OCT.  My wife's b-day

Later,
Eddie


----------



## Cat (Oct 8, 2003)

That is so cool!  Great announcement!


----------



## macridah (Oct 8, 2003)

Oct 24 is the release date for Panther ... oh yeah!!!

$129 upgrade cost for 10.2 users

G5 owners, or people who buy macs on or after oct 8,  will receive panther for FREE ... just pay for shipping and handling (19.95)

goto http://www.apple.com for the countdown


----------



## uoba (Oct 8, 2003)

Darn you beat me 

Yahy!!!! Rejoice, Panther's here!


----------



## bobw (Oct 8, 2003)

Ordered


----------



## Harvestr (Oct 8, 2003)

The standard Mac OS Up-To-Date upgrade package is available to all customers who purchase a new Mac system on or after October 8; all customers who purchased a Power Mac G5 regardless of purchase date that do not have Panther included; and customers who purchase the Mac OS X version 10.2 "Jaguar" retail product on or after October 8 for a shipping and handling fee of $19.95

That is sweet that they are honoring all G5 buyers. I bought one but before Oct 8 so I'm pumped to be able to save $110.


----------



## fryke (Oct 8, 2003)

Apple just announced it. It's now on http://www.apple.com/macosx (i.e. Jaguar is gone there).

We still don't know the build number, of course. ;-)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 8, 2003)

Yeeeeha!  This is the announcement I've been waiting for... two weeks late for my b-day, but hey, family lives out of state so most gift will be late... this is the one I'm looking forward to, though!

Apple Store says you can order now for PM delivery on the 24th, however they still offer three shipping options (FedEx one day, two day or standard three to five).  I chose three to five for free, plus an educational discount, for a grand total of $74.43 -- chump change compared to what Microsoft charges for their OSs!

I'm wondering if, even though I chose the dinky shipping option, it will still be delivered on the 24th... anyone know?  Will it ship on the 24th or arrive on the 24th?  The wording on the Apple Store leads me to believe that delivery will occur on the 24th, not shipping... under the "Est. Ship" category on my order, it says "PM Delivery 10/24," so that's what I'm taking it to mean!

Once again, WOOOHOOO!


----------



## fatmark (Oct 8, 2003)

38 today and Mr Job's present is to launch Panther for availability on Oct 24!  Thanks.

But rather than buy it when it comes out, I'm going to wait for the next eMac refresh and put the £100 cost towards a machine to upgrade from my 350MHz G3 iMac.

I wonder how many others will use the OS X upgrade cost as a way of 'saving' money by getting a new machine...?


Regards
FatMark


----------



## celeborn (Oct 8, 2003)

It's interesting that Apple seems to be calling it simply "Mac OS X Panther", _without_ the 10.3. If they continue with this line, it will allow them to use the "X" indefinitely. They'll eventually run out of big cats, though


----------



## Reality (Oct 8, 2003)

If I get a job very soon I'll have to get this. 10. 2 was OS heaven for me as a switcher.


----------



## mslifkin (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bobw _
> *Ordered  *



Bob,

Me, too. They say it should arrive the evening of the 24th. The Apple Stores will be having a launch from 8:00 PM to Midnight that night.

Regards,
Marc


----------



## celeborn (Oct 8, 2003)

Hmm, seems I wasn't entirely correct about them scrapping the "10.3". At least the Panther Overview (http://www.apple.com/macosx/overview/) mentions the version number.


----------



## wtmcgee (Oct 8, 2003)

ordered mine too. maybe they'll ship it early, like they did for some people with 10.2

in any event - i can't wait to see all of the new features and speed increases on my TiBook


----------



## twister (Oct 8, 2003)

so who is creating the little app to put the countdown on my desktop or in my menu bar?


----------



## uoba (Oct 8, 2003)

My birthday is 23rd Oct (hint hint)... hope it comes a day early!!! 

Is it me, or is everyone's birthday in this thread, in October?!


----------



## fryke (Oct 8, 2003)

Nope. Mine's in July.  Yet, I'm still happy about Panther's release.


----------



## bobw (Oct 8, 2003)

*so who is creating the little app to put the countdown on my desktop or in my menu bar?*


You can do that yourself. Right Click or Control Click on the Time count down and save as a Quicktime mov to your desktop.


----------



## drustar (Oct 8, 2003)

this might be a no brainer question. so does that mean any machine after should have panther installed?

now i want a powerbook 15.2" for christmas!


----------



## bobw (Oct 8, 2003)

Any machine sold after the release of Panther should have it installed, or get it for free.


----------



## HECTORdaBIZATCH (Oct 8, 2003)

I just picked up a new Powerbook last Friday. I am not eligible for a free upgrade to 10.3.

This is so lame. Anybody who bought a G5 even before my new aluminum 15" was released gets 10.3 for free. Why do those of us who got the new powerbooks which were released AFTER the G5 get screwed?


----------



## bobw (Oct 8, 2003)

Not free, but discounted;

http://www.apple.com/macosx/uptodate/


----------



## Randman (Oct 8, 2003)

Payday is on the 25th, hoo baby. 

And my Carolina Panthers are still undefeated. Great time for the Cats.


----------



## rhale1 (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElDiabloConCaca _
> *I'm wondering if, even though I chose the dinky shipping option, it will still be delivered on the 24th... anyone know?  Will it ship on the 24th or arrive on the 24th?  The wording on the Apple Store leads me to believe that delivery will occur on the 24th, not shipping... under the "Est. Ship" category on my order, it says "PM Delivery 10/24," so that's what I'm taking it to mean!*


That's what it does mean. I got 10.2 the morning of the 24th, and I didn't pay for the fancy shipping. Apple upgraded it to AirborneExpress free of charge. I would expect the same.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bobw _
> *You can do that yourself. Right Click or Control Click on the Time count down and save as a Quicktime mov to your desktop. *


* 

Are you talking about the countdown on Apple's home page?  It comes across my system as a series of images, not a QuickTime movie... *


----------



## adambyte (Oct 8, 2003)

No, he's referring to the counter at the top of the http://www.apple.com/macosx page... granted, it's not as spiffy as the one on the front though... anybody want to code it? :-D


----------



## twister (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rhale1 _
> *That's what it does mean. I got 10.2 the morning of the 24th, and I didn't pay for the fancy shipping. Apple upgraded it to AirborneExpress free of charge. I would expect the same. *



Yes, i remember that. I ordered 10.2 the day it was announced, opted for the free shipping ( 5 days or whatever ) and it arrived the day *BEFORE* it came out in stores! 

I Felt all special.


----------



## twister (Oct 8, 2003)

Countdown on Desktop... Easy
1) go download  WebBackdrop1.0 ( a free app )
2) install
3) set your desktop webpage to http://www.twistermc.com/panther/ or Apple
4) Enjoy

 

See attached image of my desktop, and it counts down in the background.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 8, 2003)

I guess I'll run to the new Cleveland Apple store and get mine. I suspect they would have it although that is the scheduled opening day. Damn this $150 traffic ticket, I'll have it, but i already had it. F the police, especially when they tag you for something you didn't do, like 55 in a 35!!!! Sorry about that, still venting over this ticket.


----------



## twister (Oct 8, 2003)

Ordered


----------



## iMan (Oct 9, 2003)

YEEESSSSS....I'm dubble lucky to day, got an powerbook se this thread. And now I just orderd Panther for 20 bucks!!! Had I got it yesterday I'd been screwed  

This have been a very good day 

Viktor


----------



## MacNEO (Oct 9, 2003)

My iBook is a couple months old already. I bought my iBook within a couple weeks of Panther being announced at the last Expo thing. Is that green free upgrade card that came with my machine good for anyhting like this? If not, what are those upgrade cards for then?


----------



## cwoody222 (Oct 9, 2003)

No one really knows what those upgrade cards are for...they used to use them for things, and maybe will again someday.

But usually they're worth nothing.

Hold on to them just in case, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## buggerit (Oct 9, 2003)

woohoo! my 12" powerbook is slated to arrive tomorrow, and it shipped today, meaning it has brilliantly scraped in under the 8/10/03 deadline!  double bonus! i've had my 3G ipod for about 2 weeks now (items shipped as they become available) and although i'm loving it, i'd like a computer to partner it...


----------



## Harvestr (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reality _
> *If I get a job very soon I'll have to get this. 10. 2 was OS heaven for me as a switcher. *



Welcome to the world of Mac. We're glad to have you!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 9, 2003)

I remember Jaguar coming out -- I had it ordered the first day with a student discount (yeah, I've been in school for quite a while...) and, much to my surprise, it arrived on the 23rd, a whole day before it was released!


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 9, 2003)

I miss those student discounts.


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

So is everything shipping in a black box now?

Either way, it doesn't matter... it's about damn time!

How much is the educational discount?


----------



## twister (Oct 10, 2003)

Educational is $69


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 10, 2003)

I got both 10.1 and Jag for the discount rates. 10.3, full price, although it is cheaper than my other apps.


----------



## stizz (Oct 10, 2003)

any idea what build will be released as final? Im using 7B85 at the moment, and it seems damn near close to finished. ProTools LE DAE crashes on it, but everything else ive thrown at it works.

and as far as I'm concerned, this is the 4th major OSX reiteration. 
Does anybody else remember the funky lil music app that came with the 10.0 public beta? or the little blue candy spinner that was replaced by the beachball?


----------



## fryke (Oct 10, 2003)

Yes. Me. I still miss that MP3 Player... Ah, nostalgy... I was using Mac OS X PB on my blueberry iBook. And that beachball in early Jaguar builds: Yep... Missing it. ;-)


----------



## MacNEO (Oct 11, 2003)

I asked at the apple store here and the sales guy figured I may be able to get panther with those green coupon cards. I don't think he really knows, but I will sure try anyway!


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

You guys do know that you can replace your waiting cursor, right?  I can't remember the program's name, but I have my iMac set to use an Aqua blue watch.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 12, 2003)

It's the Mighty Mouse by Unsanity! 

Shareware though


----------



## adambyte (Oct 13, 2003)

Panther Countdown! I knew SOME geek SOMEwhere would do it!

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/21154


----------



## Arden (Oct 13, 2003)

Well duh, the inevitable always happens.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 13, 2003)

He should name it The Geek Countdown for Panther!


----------

